
Why the iPad Pro needs Xcode - davidbarker
https://medium.com/@stevestreza/why-the-ipad-pro-needs-xcode-8335ee787a09
======
jasonmirk
There is Codea ( [http://codea.io/](http://codea.io/) ) already which lets you
make simple games and learn programming and I dont see tons of people using
it. It's also less scary than Xcode.

I tried to "switch" to an iPad and the lack of a filesystem is its Achilles
heel. You need to think of files if you are a developer or if you want to
become one. iPad is anti-files so if you grow up using one you get brain
damaged.

And no emacs so...useless.

~~~
rdsnsca
If you want to use Swift or Objective-C look at
[http://dringend.cc](http://dringend.cc)

Not sure how many actually use it but its been around for a few years at
least.

------
wolfgke
Apple, just enable apps to allocate executable memory regions on the iPad
(Pro). Then one could create something like that as an open source project
(where any user simply self-sign their built to upload it onto their iPad).

------
joshmn
I was so desperately hoping that Apple would release something to go toe-to-
toe with the Surface. But instead they just gave me something more powerful to
play Candy Crush on.

